# B.C. gives TJ Ford 8~9 million per year



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

> According to league and team sources, Ford will get a deal similar to the extension Bosh signed this summer: three years with an option on a fourth that kicks in starting with the 2007-08 season. Ford will earn between $8 million and $9 million (all figures U.S.) annually, putting him among the top third of NBA point guards in salary.





> Ford, who averaged 12.2 points and 6.6 assists in 72 games with the Bucks last season, is a work in progress as an NBAer. But Mitchell likes what he's seeing.
> 
> "We really feel strongly that he's ... still developing," the coach said. "We think T.J. has all the physical tools, he has the mental capacity, he's a tough kid, he's got some tools that a lot of people don't have: speed and quickness."


Link 

Wow, that is a lot of money for TJ. I suppose there wasn't much else Colangelo could do, and TJ Ford may be that important to their system. But man, they better hope he continues to improve. That's nearly a Steve Nash deal right there!


----------



## essbee (Oct 30, 2006)

I'm sure they did all this to assure Bosh that they're giving him a point guard who passes the ball more than Mike James did so he can stop whining and focus on continuing to improve. And frankly there aren't very many good pg's in the league although I question his long term durability.


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

Bosh is not a whiney player.

T.J's contract it shorter and for less money then Kirk got from Chicago....not a bad gamble if you ask me.


----------

